

How to fully de-gunk a PC of Crapware - edw519
http://blogs.zdnet.com/Ou/?p=547

======
xirium
From the multiple addendums to the article, it seems that quite a few Windows
users have broken their installs.

Here's a really simple rule: If you don't know what it is and you cannot be
bothered to research it then don't delete it.

------
pius
Answer: Uninstall Windows.

------
cstejerean
Simple: switch to Ubuntu.

